# Can We Guess Your Age and Location with this Food Test?



## Cooking Goddess

Our son posted the link to this Buzzfeed quiz on his Facebook profile. You don't need Facebook to play, and you don't have to make your answers public...except for here at DC, that is. 

*Can We Guess You Age and Location with this Food Test?*

I did it twice because sometimes it was hard to narrow a food down to just one choice. The first time it guessed I was 50 (I'm 65) and that I lived in Tennessee. Um, no, not even close. The second time? 17, and Pennsylvania.  Didn't do it a third time because I feared it would tell me I hadn't been born yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am 17 in Pennsylvania, too!


----------



## rodentraiser

I ended up being 38 in Indiana. Waaay wrong on both counts. I had a hard time deciding between the cheeses.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL   I'm 29 in North Carolina   - oops no, I'm  71    but the North part is right, just not in the States. LOL

Cheese choices - they should allow all of them!
and Thanksgiving - should allow at least 2.  How do you choose between stuffing and pumpkiin pie?


----------



## jabbur

50 in Tennesee.  Some of the choices are like, well what are we having with it? The cheeses I could have picked them all!  The chips would depend on what I was having with it.  The sweets I liked them all too.


----------



## GotGarlic

You got: 56 in Virginia

This is remarkably close! I'm 53 in Virginia! 

I mean sure, I like goat cheese as well as Havarti, but which do I have most often? Pringles I can't buy or I'll eat them all before I get home from the store. Stuffing rules!  I love pumpkin pie, too, but savory stuff will always win out for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm 22 in Colorado.  Um, not quite...I do have a thing for sour cream Ruffles and Twizzlers though.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm 20 and living in Arizona.  

But I'm cleverly disguised a 71 year-old living in Massachusetts.  I love that these surveys are always so accurate!


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is 38 in Indiana.  A bit closer, but still not quite.


----------



## Katie H

50 in Tennessee.  Add 20 years and put me in Kentucky...then it would be accurate.


----------



## dragnlaw

50 and Tennessee seems to be their "go to"

my daughter also did it and got the same...  

HEY!!!  My daughter and I are TWINS!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> I'm 20 and living in Arizona.


Me, too.


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> Me, too.



Maybe we should get together and have a glass of wine...


----------



## Roll_Bones

dragnlaw said:


> LOL   I'm 29 in North Carolina   - oops no, I'm  71    but the North part is right, just not in the States. LOL
> 
> Cheese choices - they should allow all of them!
> and Thanksgiving - should allow at least 2.  How do you choose between stuffing and pumpkiin pie?



I got the exact same result.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> Maybe we should get together and have a glass of wine...



Since we apparently live in Arizona, I'm thinking Margaritas might be a more fitting drink.


----------



## Dawgluver

Steve Kroll said:


> Since we apparently live in Arizona, I'm thinking Margaritas might be a more fitting drink.




I will join you from Colorado, but with some other, um, stuff.  DH, who will be joining us from Indiana, will probably bring along, I don't know, a nice lager?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry, *Andy* and *Steve*, you have to meet for non-alcoholic beverages. At 20, you're a year too young to drink "adult beverages".  Unless it WAS 21? Our son and a friend of his both got 21/AZ. Funny enough, Goober DID live in AZ when he was 21...14 years ago. 

He and his friends were thinking that the main age trigger might be the choice of cheese. Those of you tagged 50 years old, did you pick Havarti? Seems that has been the trend among his FB thread. Me, too.


----------



## LizStreithorst

rodentraiser said:


> I ended up being 38 in Indiana. Waaay wrong on both counts. I had a hard time deciding between the cheeses.



I'm the same as you.  38, Indiana.  I'm 65 in Mississippi.  How did they expect me to choose a favorite cheese when it depends all on the quality or the cheese?  I love sharp cheddar, blue cheese, and sometimes I'll buy a quart of  cottage cheese.  I chose cottage cheese because I like it and it's always the same.  I almost picked sharp cheddar but they didn't list types.  I adore a good blue cheese but the quality is so variable.


----------



## LPBeier

I am also 38 from Indiana - I just pretend to be 20 years older and Canadian! 

Liz and rodentraiser, we must be related!


----------



## LizStreithorst

Shame that those of us with the same pretend age and locations can't get together for a good meal, fun time, and a laugh.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> I ended up being 38 in Indiana. Waaay wrong on both counts. I had a hard time deciding between the cheeses.





LizStreithorst said:


> I'm the same as you.  38, Indiana.  I'm 65 in Mississippi.  How did they expect me to choose a favorite cheese when it depends all on the quality or the cheese?  I love sharp cheddar, blue cheese, and sometimes I'll buy a quart of  cottage cheese.  I chose cottage cheese because I like it and it's always the same.  I almost picked sharp cheddar but they didn't list types.  I adore a good blue cheese but the quality is so variable.





LPBeier said:


> I am also 38 from Indiana - I just pretend to be 20 years older and Canadian!
> 
> Liz and rodentraiser, we must be related!


*You got:                                                                  38 in Indiana*

Not even close. I'm 66 and live in Quebec, Canada. I chose the Havarti cheese. I would have chosen cheddar if it hadn't been bright orange.


----------



## LizStreithorst

38/Indiana is on a roll.  I posted the quiz on my fish forum and all 3 of us old farts who have responded so far are 38 and from Indiana.  It got one a bit guy closer.  He's 72 and from Illinois.


----------



## LizStreithorst

So how did y'all answer?  I said: 

Chocolate cake
Original Frito's
Black tea
Candy corn, NO
Cheese was a bitch to choose but I decided on cottage cheese because I like it and the quality never vary's.  I took the test again and changed it to blue cheese and got 4 years older ???
Mayo, yes
Thanksgiving presented another huge problem.  I love a good cranberry sauce but it is not a dish.  It is a condiment.  The turkey depends on how well it is cooked.  I played it safe and chose stuffing even though the pic of the stuffing they put up looked like crap.


----------



## Cheryl J

I got 38 in Indiana. I'm actually 60 in California.   I had a couple of different answers from Liz's, but got the same result.  I've never been to Indiana, btw.....and have NEVER liked candy corn. LOL.


----------



## CakePoet

New York and 27 years , I thought I was in my village, not in town, the age is actually what people  think is my age.  Yes we do have New York there, it next to St Petersburg.

The Havarti  I have  stinks and   is matured in Denmark, yum.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but there's nothing scientific about this test. It's programmed with a handful of answers that very likely don't include most states or ages. In today's internet parlance, it's called "clickbait."

From Wikipedia:
"*Clickbait *is a pejorative term describing web content that is aimed at generating online advertising revenue, especially at the expense of quality or accuracy, relying on sensationalist headlines or eye-catching thumbnail pictures to attract click-throughs and to encourage forwarding of the material over online social networks. Clickbait headlines typically aim to exploit the "curiosity gap", providing just enough information to make the reader curious, but not enough to satisfy their curiosity without clicking through to the linked content."

In other words, it's the modern day equivalent of those silly supermarket tabloids you used to see back many years ago.


----------



## dragnlaw

Dear Steve, 






party pooper   leave us our fun.


----------



## Katie H

I'm not a big fan of the "can we guess, etc." type of exchanges.  This one was not too accurate in my case because I didn't like any of the choices in some of the categories.  I simply picked the lesser of the evils.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think anyone took this "test" thinking it was real or accurate.  I see a lot of these on  facebook and skip most of them.  I take a test from time to time if friends and family have taken it.  

Clickbait is pervasive.  I follow several cooking sites on twitter and the headlines are always in superlative terms.  "The Best French Omelet You'll Ever Eat!", etc. I tend to skip the technique articles as they are not news to me and are often incorrect.  Once in a while you'll find a decent recipe in the bunch.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I don't think anyone took this "test" thinking it was real or accurate.  I see a lot of these on  facebook and skip most of them.  I take a test from time to time if friends and family have taken it.
> 
> Clickbait is pervasive.  I follow several cooking sites on twitter and the headlines are always in superlative terms.  "The Best French Omelet You'll Ever Eat!", etc. I tend to skip the technique articles as they are not news to me and are often incorrect.  Once in a while you'll find a decent recipe in the bunch.


Same here. But, I only play along when I can open the link in a "private browsing window" (the FF equivalent of going Incognito in Chrome). Some of them are tracking you and trying to get info about your habits, likes & dislikes to sell to advertisers. Well, something along those lines. I'm not sure of the details.


----------



## CakePoet

Well last I checked, I was in Sweden.  *looks out the window*  Yep still Sweden.


----------



## LPBeier

LizStreithorst said:


> Shame that those of us with the same pretend age and locations can't get together for a good meal, fun time, and a laugh.



Well, Liz, I supposed since it is a pretend age and location, we could all have a pretend get together somewhere in Indiana! 



taxlady said:


> *You got:                                                                  38 in Indiana*
> 
> Not even close. I'm 66 and live in Quebec, Canada. I chose the Havarti cheese. I would have chosen cheddar if it hadn't been bright orange.



I picked the blue cheese because most of the others give me migraines except for Swiss and I get tired of that


----------

